# I got down rated...



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

as a pax. I went to look at my trip history to make sure I gave my most recent driver the obligatory 5 stars and noticed my pax rating went down from 4.99 to 4.98. As a driver myself I would love to have me as a pax. I’m outside ready to go when the driver gets there, courteous, conscientious about not slamming the door, don’t hit on female drivers and I generally tip cash.

The only negatives I could think of from another driver’s prospective are I’m pretty chatty and I have a tendency to swear like a sailor. Since the Lyft pay to pickup scam came to Madison if I do happen to spot Lyft trade dress or that awful Lyft amp, they are going to hear my rant about why they shouldn’t drive for them #boycottLyft. Most of my conversations as a pax usually consist of talking shop.

I have a feeling it was a driver who drove me to a drinking establishment earlier this week but of course can’t be 100% sure. He had the Lyft trade dress and got my usual but sober rant. He also made a wrong turn and maybe thought I was going to down rate him so gave me 4 or 3 stars.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The majority of drivers I’ve had were actually nice. Only one was a jerk. But I wonder if he down rated you out of spite because you have a nicer car or your ratings are higher.

And as you know, it may be coincidence the rating changed right after the ride ended.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> I _generally _tip cash


And that's when I _generally _give _5*_.
Otherwise, it's 1* for you!
(And don't give us that "tip you in the app" bullshit either.? )


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The majority of drivers I've had were actually nice. Only one was a jerk. But I wonder if he down rated you out of spite because you have a nicer car or your ratings are higher.
> 
> And as you know, it may be coincidence the rating changed right after the ride ended.


I just noticed it today. I've taken a total of six Uber's over the last week and a half. This guy didn't know me and wasn't even from the Madison area.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You can’t please everyone. On the other hand, you have already won the ratings game since you have less than a 5.0 but more than a 4.95 which any driver loves to pick up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> if I do happen to spot Lyft trade dress or that awful Lyft amp, they are going to hear my rant about why they shouldn't drive for them


Save your breath. Any driver who drives for Lyft is fully aware what a shitty outfit they are.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> You can't please everyone. On the other hand, you have already won the ratings game since you have less than a 5.0 but more than a 4.95 which any driver loves to pick up.


If my driver rating ever gets higher than my pax rating then I'll really feel shitty.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> I just noticed it today. I've taken a total of six Uber's over the last week and a half. This guy didn't know me and wasn't even from the Madison area.


You don't have to know him for him to be spiteful. I've read on the forum awhile ago how some drivers downrate because you're the competition. I wouldn't do that, but I'm not mean-spirited.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Save your breath. Any driver who drives for Lyft is fully aware what a shitty outfit they are.


This guy didn't even know about the Lyft rate cut even though they sent an email and there was a message about it in the driver app.



Invisible said:


> You don't have to know him for him to be spiteful. I've read on the forum awhile ago how some drivers downrate because you're the competition. I wouldn't do that, but I'm not mean-spirited.


Down rating me as a pax isn't going to help him at all as my driver rating is completely separate. I guess it's possible he might not know that though.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> This guy didn't even know about the Lyft rate cut even though they sent an email and there was a message about it in the driver app.
> 
> 
> Down rating me as a pax isn't going to help him at all as my driver rating is completely separate. I guess it's possible he might not know that though.


Oh, sorry I misread. Worked almost 12 hrs and waiting for one more ping, so I'm tired.

Some drivers are just jerks. Have you read the forum much? ?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Oh, sorry I misread. Worked almost 12 hrs and waiting for one more ping, so I'm tired.
> 
> Some drivers are just jerks. Have you read the forum much? ?


Very true comrade. I was rather shocked he didn't understand the Lyft scam at all. I think he would technically have been a "Milwaukee" driver considering where he was from but I could be wrong. Lyft pulled the same shit on the MKE comrades a couple weeks after us so there's still no excuse.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I NEVER tell the driver I drive for Uber/Lyft (I'm too embarrassed to admit it LOL.)
Furthermore, I always tip generously in cash.
Years later, my ridership ratings still remain a solid 5*s and has never wavered.
If you're a driver, you should know better than anyone how to be a rider. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t really care I just find it somewhat interesting. As a driver I’ll take a 4.98 pax over 5.00 any day. If I see a 5.0 ping come in I just assume they haven’t taken that many Uber rides.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> I don't really care I just find it somewhat interesting. As a driver I'll take a 4.98 pax over 5.00 any day. If I see a 5.0 ping come in I just assume they haven't taken that many Uber rides.


So many solid 5s out there undercover. I assume my 5.0s are new riders and then they surprise me by telling me they have taken over a hundred rides. My market is packed with 5s unfortunately.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> as a pax. I went to look at my trip history to make sure I gave my most recent driver the obligatory 5 stars and noticed my pax rating went down from 4.99 to 4.98. As a driver myself I would love to have me as a pax. I'm outside ready to go when the driver gets there, courteous, conscientious about not slamming the door, don't hit on female drivers and I generally tip cash.
> 
> The only negatives I could think of from another driver's prospective are I'm pretty chatty and I have a tendency to swear like a sailor. Since the Lyft pay to pickup scam came to Madison if I do happen to spot Lyft trade dress or that awful Lyft amp, they are going to hear my rant about why they shouldn't drive for them #boycottLyft. Most of my conversations as a pax usually consist of talking shop.
> 
> I have a feeling it was a driver who drove me to a drinking establishment earlier this week but of course can't be 100% sure. He had the Lyft trade dress and got my usual but sober rant. He also made a wrong turn and maybe thought I was going to down rate him so gave me 4 or 3 stars.


4.99 to 4.98, cry me a river.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> as a pax. I went to look at my trip history to make sure I gave my most recent driver the obligatory 5 stars and noticed my pax rating went down from 4.99 to 4.98. As a driver myself I would love to have me as a pax. I'm outside ready to go when the driver gets there, courteous, conscientious about not slamming the door, don't hit on female drivers and I generally tip cash.
> 
> The only negatives I could think of from another driver's prospective are I'm pretty chatty and I have a tendency to swear like a sailor. Since the Lyft pay to pickup scam came to Madison if I do happen to spot Lyft trade dress or that awful Lyft amp, they are going to hear my rant about why they shouldn't drive for them #boycottLyft. Most of my conversations as a pax usually consist of talking shop.
> 
> I have a feeling it was a driver who drove me to a drinking establishment earlier this week but of course can't be 100% sure. He had the Lyft trade dress and got my usual but sober rant. He also made a wrong turn and maybe thought I was going to down rate him so gave me 4 or 3 stars.


Dude, you're screwed. You know that Uber rating is gonna' show its ugly head on your next background check. That means, no job, no apartment, no life!
Seriously, grow up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> If my driver rating ever gets higher than my pax rating then I'll really feel shitty.





Sconnie said:


> I don't really care I just find it somewhat interesting. As a driver I'll take a 4.98 pax over 5.00 any day. If I see a 5.0 ping come in I just assume they haven't taken that many Uber rides.


My driver rating is 4.96 currently. My pax rating is 4.93. The only reason for the latter is I asked a driver to rate me 4*, watched him do it, then handed him $3 in cash.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> Very true comrade. I was rather shocked he didn't understand the Lyft scam at all. I think he would technically have been a "Milwaukee" driver considering where he was from but I could be wrong. Lyft pulled the same shit on the MKE comrades a couple weeks after us so there's still no excuse.


He was probably from Mke. You know we have some really idiot drivers here, excluding me.

I haven't logged into Lyft in months. And with what I hear, I don't plan to. But I had a few regulars who tipped me $5 taking them to work, so that's all I miss about Lyft.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> He was probably from Mke. You know we have some really idiot drivers here, excluding me.
> 
> I haven't logged into Lyft in months. And with what I hear, I don't plan to. But I had a few regulars who tipped me $5 taking them to work, so that's all I miss about Lyft.


He was from a town a little closer to Milwaukee than Madison. I do miss running both apps during the slow times.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Whomever he is, he cannot be King Uber, who I've seen on the news, and around town. I laugh whenever I see his sign!

According to his FB, he does karaoke on his rides. ? One pax told me a driver here does something like Cash Cab. I wonder if it's him.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Whomever he is, he cannot be King Uber, who I've seen on the news, and around town. I laugh whenever I see his sign!
> 
> According to his FB, he does karaoke on his rides. ? One pax told me a driver here does something like Cash Cab. I wonder if it's him.
> View attachment 375355


Stupid happens.


----------

